# Car speakers for home audio use



## oldsch00l (Dec 21, 2009)

Guys, 

I am need of a little help here. 
I had to rip out my system from my former car.
I have the following from the system

3 10" alumapro subs
1 pair of MB quart QSD
1 pair of MB quart reference speakers. 

Would it be worth the while to make cabinets for theses speakers and turn them into a home audio setup?

Thanks in advance


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

sure, why not?


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

Only note: Most car drivers are rated at 4 ohms. Make sure that whatever you use at home to drive them is also rated to drive a 4 ohm load.


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

yes you can. I would suggest using the better of the pair of coaxials. Without having T/S parameters I suggest staying away from any ported box but rather put them in a sealed box. say 1/2 to 1 cubic foot. As for the subs. well. thru this most car subs wont work well at home because they make use of low freequency car gain and will cutof at about 40-50 Hz in your home. To make them go lower you will need TS parameters and and a sub design box, plus an external amp etc.. I suggest you find a used sub on ebay or craigslist.. or go to your local electronics discount shop or website. and pick something up for a couple of hundred or less.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Or do a 3-way with the alumapro 10 as a bass driver. Sell the third.


----------



## zoomer (Aug 2, 2009)

jimbno1 said:


> Or do a 3-way with the alumapro 10 as a bass driver. Sell the third.


in order to do that you have to have similar sensitivity ratings between the coaxials and the sub.. and make your own crossover network. You will either need a 3 way crossover and bypass the one in the coaxials or a 2 way crossover.. but either with a woofer to mid crossover in the 100 hz range.. Few if any commerical crossovers have it that low. 3 ways will crossover at 500-1000hz while most 2 ways in the 1500-5000hz range.. 
You could simply try to use a single high pass crossover capacitor to cut the lows from the coaxials and use the subs full range. But they wont do a good job of reproducing the important vocal frequencies. 

Have fun..


----------



## skydeaner (Mar 25, 2006)

zoomer said:


> in order to do that you have to have similar sensitivity ratings between the coaxials and the sub.. and make your own crossover network. You will either need a 3 way crossover and bypass the one in the coaxials or a 2 way crossover.. but either with a woofer to mid crossover in the 100 hz range.. Few if any commerical crossovers have it that low. 3 ways will crossover at 500-1000hz while most 2 ways in the 1500-5000hz range..
> You could simply try to use a single high pass crossover capacitor to cut the lows from the coaxials and use the subs full range. But they wont do a good job of reproducing the important vocal frequencies.
> 
> Have fun..


But.... making your own 2 way crossover that low would be very simple at 12db/octave. So i say go for it! those would be some sweet towers.


----------



## habagat (Dec 6, 2009)

A long time ago, I remember seeing mb quart home audio speakers, the drivers were deadringers of ref series car drivers, they sounded ok if memory serves me right.
for ht you could run the refs as your main speakers, and use the other pair as your center channel. You could go active using harrison xovers they should make make it easy because they are slightly adjustable. 
The three subs that you have would be perfect for the multiple sub approach espoused by Patrick


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

i did want a pic of mine?


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

I've entertained making a center channel out of a pair of H-Audio Prolifics in series. Don't know if I ever will though.


----------



## coefamily (Sep 24, 2009)

Go for it! 
Just keep in mind that Most Car audio Subs these days are not very efficient. Most Plain Jane recievers pump less then 150 watts. 
Old school Alumapro were fairly efficient so you shouldnt have much concern there.


----------



## Ankit69 (Oct 13, 2009)

bmwproboi05 said:


> i did want a pic of mine?


i'd like to see a pic if its not too much trouble.


----------



## rezdawgaudio72 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi,you most definitely can use car audio speakers for ht,your mbs would be killa,I built a wicked center Chan with Bose car speakers, try different setups on mock up baffles,tell you find something you like,and sounds good to you,iv used car subs for ht for years,for ten years I used two 15"GTI's running of a 90's Sony ES receiver,not even a plate amp just a stereo receiver,only replaced cuz one dust cap tore, now using two oldschool c12 solo's the key here is the efficacy of the oldschool subs,use larger then normal boxs aswell,


----------



## Volenti (Feb 17, 2010)

Many car audio speakers are actually idealy suited to some of the more exotic home audio cabnet designs like Open baffle and Transmission lines.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

Ankit69 said:


> i'd like to see a pic if its not too much trouble.


will do when i get home


----------

